# Where to Buy laptop in kolkata?



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am basically looking to buy a notebook/laptop of Asus or Toshiba. Can you suggest me some good places to get good quotes from kolkata.(may be at Chandni Chowk)
Another question, suggest me some good sites to choose Asus laptop/notebook by feature, there official site don't provide such ease.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

For specifications of Asus Laptop, check Flipkart, they have Asus laptop of the fullest range.

For shops, check Computer World, Vedant Computer. As per my recent experience, Vedant is offering cheaper rate for Asus Laptops.


----------



## dissel (Jan 12, 2012)

As my query is suitable for this thread, I'm putting my question here instead of making another one

I'm looking forward to buying 1 of these model at a cheaper price, 

Sony VIAO *VPCYB35AN/B* or *VPCEL25EN/B* or *HP DM1-4003AU*

please suggest which shop can provide most VFM deal....

Please let me know is it safe to buy any product from HP now as they quitting Hardware manufacturing business.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

@Dissel, HP is recently gaining a lot of popularity among notebook users, but i opted for Asus, one of the reasons because they are ODM, also i used Asus product like motherboard and they have never let me down. Toshiba has also great reliability record, and i have used one too, and had quite satisfying experience.

@Cilus, Thanks. Could you help me to narrow my choices.
I have my choices currently swinging around:
1. SATELLITE P740D-BT4N22(amd fusion)
2. SATELLITE P740-BT4N22(intel i3)
3. SATELLITE L750D-BT5N11(amd fusion)
4. SATELLITE L750-BT4N22(intel i3)
3. ASUS X53TA-SX096D

Its completely out of comparison, but i would also take this one of my choice:
Asus Eee 1215B(E-450)

Your other preference will be most welcome(any brands), just keep the budget under Rs.250000.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

Please let me know the type of usage. Then only I can suggest something solid as per your requirement.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

@Dissel,
Your choice of the HP model, and the second sony model, look a bit pricey for the config. I see you are opting for basic config, amd processor.
You can also prefer going for Asus Eee model, i just listed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2012)

Are the AMD Fusion(LLANO APU) based laptops available in Kolkata now?
What are the brands providing?(If present and available).

HP was plagued by battery issues in their notebook segment for the past two years,are they reliable now regarding battery?
Otherwise HP makes HIGH STANDARD & DECENT grade Laptops/notebooks.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

@Cilus
1.Mostly programming 
2.Watching HD movies or listening music
3.Office documentation work
4.Internet

5.Photo editing is done very rarely.

I want something which has long battery life, for that i think the eee model suits me the best, isn't it? The only drawback, its a little guy.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 12, 2012)

Try vedant and MD computers in chandni chowk kolkata  they will give the best price even arihant take quotes from all these shops and then buy it whomever gives the best deal to you. In my opinion vedant is the best shop in chandni chowk


----------



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

@kg11sgbg
Good news!!
Yes, its available.
I just consulted day before yesterday, these models:

1.Asus K53TA-BBR6
2.Satellite L755D-S5218

Both are qouted around 18-19k, & i was stunned!!

@mailshobhon
If i am standing on Chandni Chowk crossing, in which direction should i go for Vedant/Md computers/Arihant?? Just give me the details, i am new to Kolkata.


----------



## dissel (Jan 12, 2012)

g160689 said:


> @Dissel, HP is recently gaining a lot of popularity among notebook users, but i opted for Asus, one of the reasons because they are ODM, also i used Asus product like motherboard and they have never let me down. Toshiba has also great reliability record, and i have used one too, and had quite satisfying experience.





g160689 said:


> @Dissel,
> Your choice of the HP model, and the second sony model, look a bit pricey for the config. I see you are opting for basic config, amd processor.
> You can also prefer going for Asus Eee model, i just listed.



I'm looking for NetBook actually which can handle day-to-day basic stuff with nominal heat generate which I'm going to turn it on almost 24hrs with a Laptop cooler...and also looking for below 14" (10"-12") screen which can easily carried around...Opting Atom based config sucks big time...no offence to anyone.

So I want go with those config with spending a little bit more. I don't want to go with Asus as it backed up with Rashi....Right ? And here we all know how Rashi behave....don't wanna repent later.      



mailshobhon said:


> Try vedant and MD computers in chandni chowk kolkata  they will give the best price even arihant take quotes from all these shops and then buy it whomever gives the best deal to you. In my opinion vedant is the best shop in chandni chowk



Arihant is the small shop besides Sobir hotel right ?

Considering HP as the DM1 series a got big user base/praise all over the world.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 12, 2012)

g160689 said:


> @kg11sgbg
> Good news!!
> Yes, its available.
> I just consulted day before yesterday, these models:
> ...


try and get quote from both the shops and decide your price try normal shop get the price and say to them you are getting this price what better price they can give


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2012)

g160689 said:


> @kg11sgbg
> Good news!!
> Yes, its available.
> I just consulted day before yesterday, these models:
> ...



Where from did you get these quotations? I mean which shops/retailer/distributor in Kolkata?

Even,if the prices are such,they must not contain any Windows-7 OS.It has to be taken for granted.

If you are standing on chandni chowk crossing,you have to move towards Metro Station besides Karfa Infomedia Shop(*mind it there are five other outlets of Metro Stations at different locations on Chandni Chowk.)*
You move alongside on the footpath,a bye-road opening will come known as "*Princep Street*",Vedant,Starcomp,etc. shops are waiting for you on  (as on same assembly line on) the same side of the footpath.
THE IMPORTANT LANDMARK BUILDING IS TO LOOK OUT FOR *"SABBIR HOTEL"*.
Ask anyone,they will show you Sabbir, and all these shops are just on the same line of Sabbir Hotel.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 12, 2012)

@kg11sgbg
Thank you. That was really detailed instruction.
And yes, those models are w/o OS.

@dissel
I agree with you, atom is really inferior to the present technology and market. BTW, who is "Rashi"? 


*Okay, so which model should i buy?*


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

Rashi peripheral is the distributor and Service Provider of Asus and XFX products.

Also, I really doubt that Asus K53TA-BBR6 is available at sub 20K price. It should be 26K +. Probably it's getting confused with AMD Brazos based C-50 (1 GHz dual core) or E-350 (1.6 GHz dual core) APU based laptop.


----------



## g160689 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Rashi peripheral is the distributor and Service Provider of Asus and XFX products.
> 
> Also, I really doubt that Asus K53TA-BBR6 is available at sub 20K price. It should be 26K +. Probably it's getting confused with AMD Brazos based C-50 (1 GHz dual core) or E-350 (1.6 GHz dual core) APU based laptop.



So which model should i buy? Which of the models will fall in my budget? Any other suggestion?


----------

